# First smoke of the day



## Mad Hatter

We have a thread for Tonights Smokes and I see what everyone else is smoking but I was wondering what everyone smokes to begin their day.... even HOW everyone begins their day. Being a big morning person I like to sit out on the deck with a nice bowl tabac and listen to the birds as they begin to sing....... yep, that would be pre-dawn. There's something about that time of day, how the smoke hangs and mixes with the morning fog, not to mention all the other sights and sounds that just makes that first smoke the best of the day. 

So would anyone be interested in a Morning Smokes thread, driving in the car, at the cafe with guys, waiting on the bus, or whatever?

:tpd:


----------



## EvanS

now there's an idea...I'll go first as I am also a morning person, especially when no one else in the house is up!! At 0400 I was finishing the pack on a small bowl of 5100 - straight up.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Yeah, I didn't quite make 0400 this morning 'cause I was up too late after working a long day, but at 0600 I fired up a bowl of Grousemoor to begin my day off.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Another late start this morning. Raining and stayed up too late AGAIN last night. Got a bowl of McClelland Navy Cavendish fired up about 7am on my way to the gym


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Did some CAO Patriot Flake whilst playing my fife and drum.........or driving to work.


----------



## mr.c

after brunch had some '83 red ribbion. not bad for a guy that doesnt like va's :tu


----------



## EvanS

big bowl of McC Xmas Cheer 2001 - didn't have it dried quite enough (impatient) but even so this was SOOO good. Next bowl I'll do right.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Had a cob full of Navy Cavendish on the roadside after my balljoint went to hell. Nice morning for it!


----------



## EvanS

Had 1/2 bowl of Tilbury later followed by a small bowl of SG Chocolate Flake with coffee.


----------



## caskwith

You guys seem to get up really early!!

I normally get up at 8 or 9 if im not working, if i am working then i am up at 7.15 and leave the house at 8.15. Dont normally smoke in the mornings except when its good weather and i smoke while walking to work. 

Today i had a Bullseye at about 11am


----------



## EvanS

1st thing this morning was a 1/2 bowl of McC 5100 and before lunch was a full bowl of Irish Oak


----------



## Hoplophile

caskwith said:


> You guys seem to get up really early!!


Hmm, maybe it's a pipe smoker thing... I was up at 5:15 this morning, and smoking my bowl of Marlin Flake by 6:00.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Hoplophile said:


> Hmm, maybe it's a pipe smoker thing... I was up at 5:15 this morning, and smoking my bowl of Marlin Flake by 6:00.


That's cause we can't wait to get up and smoke our pipes :tu

For me it was McC Navy Cavendish @ 6am


----------



## Mad Hatter

Howling Wolf at the crack of dawn


----------



## Hoplophile

Didn't have much time this morning... smoked a partial bowl of Full VA Flake which I will DGT later this afternoon.


----------



## smokinmojo

Marlin Flake in a cob.


----------



## Loge

Got up around 1pm and had vanilla wine. Its a flavor they had at the local tobacco store.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Old Gowrie in a corncob at 6am for a drive around the lake


----------



## Hoplophile

Marlin Flake in a Tinsky Canadian this morning.


----------



## EvanS

Baileys Front Porch to start my weekend


----------



## smokehouse

EvanS said:


> Baileys Front Porch to start my weekend


Same here. Thanks Evan. Good Stuff. :tu


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Solani Luxury English

Got a few "special" blend to tear into this weekend.


----------



## smokinmojo

PS Luxury Navy Flake in a Benton Canadian.


----------



## EvanS

started the day with SG Chocolate Flake and just finished some Pete's Irish Oak. The weather has cooled here so I am gonna putz around the yard and smoke...that's my Saturday


----------



## Mad Hatter

The old stand-by, Navy Cavendish in a cob


----------



## EvanS

Mom always loved the smell of PW&W Cherry Cavendish (no matter how much she wished I didn't smoke) so there's a nice big bowl ready in a GBD Pot for first thing tomorrow


----------



## Mad Hatter

Old Gowrie in a cob at 0400 before going to work


----------



## EvanS

1/2 bowl of Escudo left from last night. Eh...not the best DGT I've ever had....


----------



## Mad Hatter

MacB Dark Twist in a 217 on the front step while I aired the smoke out of the house from my would be breakfast

:tpd:


----------



## lowcountrycigars

for some reason I like a mellow maduro in the mornings. Either a oliva series g mad or, cao brazilla go, (great with coffee), Buccanerro La Noche, Torano signature, e.t.c . From time to time I really enjoy an Oliva series G camaroon too.


----------



## kheffelf

lowcountrycigars said:


> for some reason I like a mellow maduro in the mornings. Either a oliva series g mad or, cao brazilla go, (great with coffee), Buccanerro La Noche, Torano signature, e.t.c . From time to time I really enjoy an Oliva series G camaroon too.


Hey man, this is the pipe forums.p


----------



## smokehouse

lowcountrycigars said:


> for some reason I like a mellow maduro in the mornings. Either a oliva series g mad or, cao brazilla go, (great with coffee), Buccanerro La Noche, Torano signature, e.t.c . From time to time I really enjoy an Oliva series G camaroon too.


Rookie

Had a bowl of Hal O' Wynd.


----------



## Hoplophile

Had about half a bowl of Blackwoods Flake. I'll smoke the rest this afternoon.


----------



## JRC

Had a bowl of MacBaren's Scottish Mixture. Very enjoyable AM smoke that leaves a pleasing taste in the mouth.

JRC


----------



## lowcountrycigars

kheffelf said:


> Hey man, this is the pipe forums.p


hehe.. sorry. :tpd:


----------



## EvanS

this is both the last smoke of the night AND first smoke of the day - McCXmas Cheer 2001


----------



## EvanS

SG Chocolate Flakep


----------



## Hoplophile

This morning it was Blackwoods Flake in an old Sasieni billiard.


----------



## smokinmojo

Marlin Flake in a Peterson bulldog.:tu


----------



## EvanS

thanks to Blake Lockhart I woke the neighbors this morning. 1st had SG 2006 Christmas Blend and then later a bowl of Boswell's Best - both very kitchen-spice aro's....and both greatly enjoyed.
Neighbor pokes head over the fence at 0500 and says his wife requests that I go back to latakia blends as the smell from the SG Xmas is threatening to ruin her diet :r


----------



## smokinmojo

Stokkebye Cube Cut Burley. It may be my morning smoke for the rest of the ride!:tu


----------



## TimB

Vintage Syrian... to mellow most of the time but a great am smoke


----------



## Blaylock-cl

EvanS said:


> thanks to Blake Lockhart I woke the neighbors this morning. 1st had SG 2006 Christmas Blend and then later a bowl of Boswell's Best - both very kitchen-spice aro's....and both greatly enjoyed.
> *Neighbor pokes head over the fence at 0500 and says his wife requests that I go back to latakia blends as the smell from the SG Xmas is threatening to ruin her diet *:r


:r Just saw this.

The day I smoked it, my neighbor got out his ladder and started putting up his Christmas lights...that was last week! 

Just finished a small bowl of Stonehaven.

Later this afternoon, Old Gowrie.


----------



## EvanS

this morning was a departure from the norm.

LFD double ligero Chisel, due to a freak accident, got mostly destroyed. I took it apart and dug the ligero out of it and stuffed it in my biggest non-dedicated pipe.
Yeah, I'm awake now!!! It was actually pretty good


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Went for some Squadron Leader. I am starting to get the same problem Smitty has, keeping a few tins of this around is difficult.


----------



## Hoplophile

EvanS said:


> this morning was a departure from the norm.
> 
> LFD double ligero Chisel, due to a freak accident, got mostly destroyed. I took it apart and dug the ligero out of it and stuffed it in my biggest non-dedicated pipe.
> Yeah, I'm awake now!!! It was actually pretty good


That'll put hair on your chest.p
Haven't had a bowl yet... it's been a stogie kind of day.


----------



## EvanS

just finished up 1/2 bowl of Old Gowrie from last night - probably one of the better DGT experiences I've had


----------



## smokehouse

'99 McClelland Virginia No 27 that I got from Hoplophile. Good Stuff. Best Va i have had yet. Thanks again.


----------



## Hoplophile

smokehouse said:


> '99 McClelland Virginia No 27 that I got from Hoplophile. Good Stuff. Best Va i have had yet. Thanks again.


Glad you like it... age makes the difference with this stuff.


----------



## EvanS

smokehouse said:


> '99 McClelland Virginia No 27 that I got from Hoplophile. Good Stuff. Best Va i have had yet. Thanks again.





Hoplophile said:


> Glad you like it... age makes the difference with this stuff.


can either of you provide a hint as to how #27 differs from #24? Cuz if you're saying you like it better than #24...well, I'll just have to get me some


----------



## Hoplophile

EvanS said:


> can either of you provide a hint as to how #27 differs from #24? Cuz if you're saying you like it better than #24...well, I'll just have to get me some


I'll try... #24 seems "darker", a little more rich, a little more rounded. #27 seems to have more VA "twang", a little sharper, brighter flavor. Both are excellent with some age on them.
I believe #24 has small amount of Oriental leaf, #27 is just straight red Virginia.


----------



## smokehouse

EvanS said:


> can either of you provide a hint as to how #27 differs from #24? Cuz if you're saying you like it better than #24...well, I'll just have to get me some


I wish i could tell you how they compare. I have not had any #24 yet. I am going to get some #22,24,25,27 and compare them one of these days.


----------



## EvanS

smokehouse said:


> ....I have not had any #24 yet. I am going to get some #22,24,25,27 and compare them one of these days....


yeah, that's been my plan as well.........................someday.

Hey I'll race ya :tu


----------



## smokehouse

EvanS said:


> yeah, that's been my plan as well.........................someday.
> 
> Hey I'll race ya :tu


I would love to race ya. I got so much open stuff right now. If i didn't I would run and get it tonight. So you might win.


----------



## JRC

Smokin' another bowl of MacBaren's Scottish Mixture while working in the field this morning. I am really starting to dig this particular blend as a morning smoke.

Jeremiah


----------



## EvanS

Haunted Bookshop this morning


----------



## Mr.Lordi

EvanS said:


> Haunted Bookshop this morning


There is a tobacco called "Haunted Bookshop"? I wonder if it was inspired by Ghostbusters II (Ray is smoking a pipe in his occult book store.)


----------



## Sniper2075

Man you morning guys are making me look bad. I can barely get up to make it to work on time let alone have the time to smoke.

Now that I said that. I do think that 1/2 a bowl or a full smaller bowl in the morning while relaxing on the patio would be very enjoyable. It would probably be about the only time you could be comfortable out there now in Phoenix as the highs are now getting up over 100. This is my slow time for smoking as its so hot outside.


----------



## EvanS

Finished a bowl of Mc Howling Wolf (thanks Mad Hatter. Very interesting....both the VA and the Latakia have an underlying sweetness and the Latakia seems both plentiful and mild-flavored.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Fired up a bowl of Balkan Sobranie in a Tsuge. Great monring pipe, the smells really get you brain going.........or maybe that was the espresso.


----------



## EvanS

Hoplophile said:


> I'll try... #24 seems "darker", a little more rich, a little more rounded. #27 seems to have more VA "twang", a little sharper, brighter flavor. Both are excellent with some age on them.
> I believe #24 has small amount of Oriental leaf, #27 is just straight red Virginia.


OH, hey!! I missed this until now, thanks Hoplophile! Sounds like winners all around.

tic toc ....... tic toc

and now I have some on the way


----------



## EvanS

Dark Star
I see you in the mo-orning
Dark Star....

eh, sorry.....

Very nice indeed...settled into a wonderfuly smooth, earthy, dark smoke with underlying tanginess. Great for sipping gently in the morning

Thanks Hoplophile, gonna have another later


----------



## EvanS

2nd bowl of Dark Star - I like!!! But this seems to smoke better in a shallower bowl than I usually smoke my VA's in. Take it slow and it's SO flavorful and rich


----------



## EvanS

just finished SG Chocolate Flake with the morining coffee


----------



## EvanS

and that JRC-dude with all of his Burley Banter made me delve into the Orlik Dark Kentucky as well.

Thanks JRC!


----------



## EvanS

Hello Hello Hello Hello

Can a Mod make this a sticky sticky sticky sticky

Just so it's easy for me to find and use, if for no other reason p


----------



## Hoplophile

Started my day with a bowl of Old Gowrie... nice VA to smoke in the morning.


----------



## EvanS

now that I finally found this non-stuck thread.....

After tonight, packing another bowl of dark Star for the morning. Gonna light it toniht and see how the D adds to the G using this T


----------



## DubintheDam

Peterson's Sherlock Holmes, a great mild aromatic, to me its a bit like Erinmore, but with a apricot taste, instead of black tea taste from Erinmore.


----------



## Hoplophile

DubintheDam said:


> Peterson's Sherlock Holmes, a great mild aromatic, to me its a bit like Erinmore, but with a apricot taste, instead of black tea taste from Erinmore.


Hey, New Guy, welcome to the pipe forum!:tu
I had a bowl of Blackwoods Flake this morning. I really do think this is my all-time favorite in the AM.


----------



## EvanS

ahhhh, that Dark Star sits quite nicely, I must admit.

WELCOME DubintheDam!!!!


----------



## EvanS

another seaside encounter with Hal o the Wynd...seems this stuff was blended with the ocean in mind :tu
Very tasty


----------



## EvanS

had a medium bowl of Mystery B&M Burley Light (thanks to JRC :tu).
Honestly I am surprised...this is nice light smoke with a pure nutty/Burley flavor and good burn.


----------



## EvanS

yeah, it's turning out to be THAT kind of morning, been on the phone for 2 hours already...so I very much deserved my full bowl of Orlik Dark Kentucky.
Now excuse me while I stagger out to the truck.....


----------



## EvanS

a full pot of Boswell's Best - makes the neighbors crazy


----------



## joed

Morning pipe - definitely try the GL Pease Cairo.


----------



## DubintheDam

I still always seem to begin the day with Sherlock Holmes (pete's) but a regular follow-up these days is Capstan yellow, nice mild and fruity, to me it just works well as a second bowl.

View attachment 12579


http://www.synjeco.ch/pipesandtobaccos/tobaccos/tobaccoall.htm


----------



## Bruce

Up at 5:00am today...had to work. So I fired up a bowl of PCCA Dulcet on the drive to work.....very nice morning smoke.


----------



## TimB

Just finished a bowl of SG Full Virginia Flake, good stuff


----------



## EvanS

Haunted Bookshop really hit the spot this morning


----------



## kheffelf

Had some Penzance in a Nording this morning, the Penzance is good but I am not that sure if I like it or not.


----------



## EvanS

kheffelf said:


> Had some Penzance in a Nording this morning, the Penzance is good but I am not that sure if I like it or not.


funny how some blends will get you like that. I also very much liked the flavor of Penzance...but of the tobacs that I have smoked and liked it is probably the last that I will bother to get again.


----------



## kheffelf

EvanS said:


> funny how some blends will get you like that. I also very much liked the flavor of Penzance...but of the tobacs that I have smoked and liked it is probably the last that I will bother to get again.


Yep, I was thinking the same last night when I ordered a couple tins and if I should put a tin of penzance on there and I didn't.


----------



## EvanS

kheffelf, you made the right choice...

SG Chocolate Flake was just the thing this morning


----------



## EvanS

San Diego, CA, 0500 local (that's 1200Z for you citizens), step out hotel door onto sandy beach, wife alongside, first ones on the beach, thick marine layer, no wind......priceless

The Brebbia-full of Old Gowrie was the right choice


----------



## EvanS

was going to start the day with some Prince Albert but I looked and had just one bowl left of Baileys Front Porch. Couldn't resist actually finishing a tin, so there....


----------



## EvanS

back home this morning...starting off with some C&D Plantation Evening


----------



## EvanS

and that really hit the spot so I am gonna have another


----------



## smokinmojo

Had some PS Cube Cut Burley in a cob. If you want burley that is a step up from (most) over the counter blends, try CCB. :tu

Here is some sale priced.(It was even cheaper a couple weeks ago.)

http://careysmokeshop.stores.yahoo.net/7818.html


----------



## EvanS

Orlik Dark Kentucky while reading and sipping this morning...before it gets stooopid hot outside


----------



## Kayak_Rat

smokinmojo said:


> Had some PS Cube Cut Burley in a cob. If you want burley that is a step up from (most) over the counter blends, try CCB. :tu
> 
> Here is some sale priced.(It was even cheaper a couple weeks ago.)
> 
> http://careysmokeshop.stores.yahoo.net/7818.html


Getting ready to fire some of this up, thanks bro.

I just finished a bowl of EMP in a Butz Choquin.


----------



## smokeyscotch

At 0900, I had a full bowl of McClelland Virginia Woods. It was my best pipe smoke yet, as I was able to pick out some nice notes I liked. The solitude was nice as well.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Fired up a bowl of Squadron Leader on the way to work.


----------



## EvanS

DGT Xmas Cheer from last night...very nice in the morning


----------



## kheffelf

Had some Black Sea Sokhoum this morning in a Clark's Favorite, liked the tobacco in the morning but the pipe was wrong. It is very hard for me to find a good morning blend. I have been trying for months and have not yet found a good combo.


----------



## smokeyscotch

Just had some Cornell & Diehl Mississippi Mud. i really grooved on this one. nice blend. Reminded me of a mild maduro cigar in a way, but with cleaner notes. You guys are gonna get me on pipes yet. Is the Frog Morton similar to this or mre like the Escudo?


----------



## slawmaster

I just finished a bowl of Smoker's Pride vanilla and was rather impressed. The flavor came out quite well and the smoke was very nice.
Cheap smoke in the mornings (and the evenings)


----------



## kheffelf

smokeyscotch said:


> Just had some Cornell & Diehl Mississippi Mud. i really grooved on this one. nice blend. Reminded me of a mild maduro cigar in a way, but with cleaner notes. You guys are gonna get me on pipes yet. Is the Frog Morton similar to this or mre like the Escudo?


Frog Morton is closer to the Mud than Escudo, Escudo is a lot different than Mud.


----------



## EvanS

Rattray's Old Gowrie this morning - tried it in a Clarendon 1/2 bent...think I have finally found a VA-pipe that works as it should. A very trouble-free VA.

I'm also eyeballing a pre-packed bowl of Escudo...if I knew it wouldn't ruin the taste I have right now


----------



## EvanS

Orlik Dark Kentucky was at 0300 this morning (I dunno, I just was wide awake) and now relaxing with coffee and a bowl of SG Chocolate Flake. 
I kinda like this Choc Flake, especially with morning coffee, but I can't shake the feeling that I'll be somewhat glad when the tin is empty....and I doubt I'll buy any more. hmmm?


----------



## Bruce

kheffelf:

Give PCCA Jubilee a shot for a morning smoke. Sweet Virginias with a mix of orientals that makes for a very good morning smoke when Virginias alone will not satisfy. Not heavy like an English blend, but IMHO a perfect "'tweener" tobacco.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Owl Shop Harkness Tower is my favorite morning smoke. I get about a half bowl of it on my way to work then finish it off later to take advantage of the delayed gratification technique!!! It adds a little bit of sweetness and toffee flavor to the mix of an already great blend!!!


----------



## Kayak_Rat

I have some McC Oriental #14 going in a Stanwell. This stuff goes great with coffee.


----------



## kheffelf

Bruce said:


> kheffelf:
> 
> Give PCCA Jubilee a shot for a morning smoke. Sweet Virginias with a mix of orientals that makes for a very good morning smoke when Virginias alone will not satisfy. Not heavy like an English blend, but IMHO a perfect "'tweener" tobacco.


Ok, I picked some up and some Dulcet. Will give it a try when it comes in.


----------



## Big T

SG Chocolate Flake along with a cup of strong Kona coffee. Great combination!


----------



## EvanS

Big T said:


> SG Chocolate Flake along with a cup of strong Kona coffee. Great combination!


aint it though???:tu

C&D Pirate Kake suited 1st thing at home followed by a medium bowl of Haunted Bookshop on the way to work


----------



## EvanS

this morning started with McC Grey Havens at home followed by PW&W #192 out on the course.
And, lest you ask, the Stonehaven that I set out before leaving is just right...so that's next


----------



## EvanS

found some McC Coyote in the bottom of the drawer. Man this was good with a coffee, but it lit me up this morning, that's for sure


----------



## Alpedhuez55

I started a bowl of Three Friars last night and finished it this morning!!!

Yummers


----------



## EvanS

Esoterica Tilbury this morning - very nice VA.


----------



## Bruce

had a bowl of St. Brunos Flake in an old Comoy Blue Riband Zulu


----------



## EvanS

2nd of the day - McC Dark Star...liking this more and more.


----------



## EvanS

Rattray Old Gowrie this morning. Really liking this as well as HOTW


----------



## Big T

Frog Morton in my Peterson.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

C&D Star of the East......still not sure what I think of this stuff.


----------



## EvanS

PW&W Nut Brown Burley with early morning coffee :cp...followed buy PW&W Nut Brown Burley with mid-morning coffee :hc...so it just made sense to have PW&W Nut brown Burley with noon coffee :cf

p That's my story and I'm stickin' to it!!


----------



## smokinmojo

I had a bowl of MacBaren Burley in a Big Ben.p


----------



## EvanS

C&D Plantation Evening


----------



## EvanS

Stonehaven baby!!!! yeah!!!
Sometimes I forget how great a bowl of this is first thing with coffee


----------



## EvanS

mmmmmmm - C&D Plantation Evening. I find I like this one best when it is the first smoke of the day. Smoking it later in the day it seems to get a little lost


----------



## EvanS

Plantation Evening again this morning, as I had prepped a little more than I could use yesterday


----------



## Big T

Had half a bowl of Peterson's Sunset Breeze. Will finish the other half at lunch. Good stuffp


----------



## EvanS

whew - finally found this thread (since it's not a sticky) and was almost too tired to enjoy the bowl of SG Choco Flake....nice


----------



## EvanS

Rattray's Old Gowrie this morning


----------



## smokehouse

Had my first bowl of Esoterica Stonehaven. (YUM) Thanks to Burley Boy EvanS who gave me some of his Burleys to try.


----------



## kheffelf

Started a bowl this morning when I got to work at ten, I was pretty busy throughout the day that I didn't finish the bowl until I left around 4. By the way it was Jubilee in a Boswell.


----------



## EvanS

Been on the PW&W Nut Brown Burley all day today - sooo smooth. And I know for sure that I have never felt a softer tobacco when packing. It's like handling goose down or something.


----------



## dayplanner

This morning I had some Dunhill Early Morning Pipe that NCRadioman sent me awile back. Was nice, I like it more now than when first tried it.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

I am going to have to second Joe's thoughts on the EMP. It seems to satisfy early in the morning. I have found that the key to getting full enjoyment is sampling it in different pipes. My choice is a Butz-Choqin "NoseBurner", old man Dan(mr.moo) sent me a while back. Had a bowl on the way in this morning.


----------



## Big T

Kayak_Rat said:


> I am going to have to second Joe's thoughts on the EMP. It seems to satisfy early in the morning. I have found that the key to getting full enjoyment is sampling it in different pipes. My choice is a Butz-Choqin "NoseBurner", old man Dan(mr.moo) sent me a while back. Had a bowl on the way in this morning.


Almost reached for the EMP this morning myself, but went for a bulk B&M blend instead


----------



## EvanS

Hal o The Wynd this morning in the Aldo Velani bent-poker-pot-stack-thingy pipe
Woot woot!!! Had the bowl just on the verge of too warm this morning...thru the whole bowl. Got the nic that I for some reason really needed/wanted this morning. Matter of fact, gonna stagger over and load up another :dr


----------



## kheffelf

Had a bowl of Red Ribbon this morning.


----------



## Mad Hatter

In my little Stanwell 200 I had a little Jessie's Own Blend I got from a.paul,


----------



## EvanS

Prince Albert this morning in a large pot - had about 1/3 bowl at home then tamped it down really well and the remaining 2/3 bowl made it perfectly for the 45 minute drive to work.


----------



## Mad Hatter

A little Tilbury in clay while watching Cash in the Attic. Somehow I got a day off from work!


----------



## EvanS

MadHatter's gonna love this......HOWLING WOLF first thing and on the way to work. nice......


----------



## smokehouse

Stonehaven after lunch. Man this is good stuff Evan:tu


----------



## Big T

smokehouse said:


> Stonehaven after lunch. Man this is good stuff Evan:tu


I've been enjoying burleys more and more lately. Stonehaven and Haunted Bookshop are next on my to-try list. Anybody have any other good burley suggestions?


----------



## smokehouse

Big T said:


> I've been enjoying burleys more and more lately. Stonehaven and Haunted Bookshop are next on my to-try list. Anybody have any other good burley suggestions?


I would definitly try the Stonehaven. I have not had Haunted Bookshop. Its next on my list too. If you are gonna order some Haunted Bookshop from C&D try there Old Joe Krantz. I really like that one. Its got Burley, Virginia and Perique in it. :tu


----------



## Mad Hatter

EvanS said:


> MadHatter's gonna love this......HOWLING WOLF first thing and on the way to work. nice......


ow-oooooooooooooooooooooo! Yeah, buddy!


----------



## EvanS

Big T said:


> I've been enjoying burleys more and more lately. Stonehaven and Haunted Bookshop are next on my to-try list. Anybody have any other good burley suggestions?


here are a few really nice Burleys

Solani Aged Burley Flake - wonderful with a little hint of spice
Stonehaven - duh
Pipeworks & Wilke Nut Brown - soft, smooth, nutty, slight caramel hint
Nothing at all wrong with torching a little Prince Albert now and again
Stokkeby Cube Cut Burley - nutty with creaminess mid-bowl
C&D Crooner - haven't had it yet but the tin smells great!!
EA Carey Cube Cut - very simple grapenuts-style...dried enough and smoked properly (read sloooooowly with no packing) it's actually pretty good...especially since it's almost free

...in addition to the Haunted Bookshop and OJK previously mentioned :tu


----------



## Big T

Thanks guys. Very helpful. I've made way through a pouch of PA for this month's TOM and have been enjoying some B&M bulk burleys-nice change of pace from all of the VA's I've been smoking. Time to explore some of the higher end stuff.


----------



## EvanS

ahhh - early AM, Friday off, Nut Brown Burley wafting in the ar of this still So Cal morning


----------



## EvanS

Stonehaven baby!! Went great with a local roast, 6:30 in the press pot, over vanilla ice cream. Now that's a breakfast.
Don't normally do this but I smoked it while I was eating...nice combo


----------



## EvanS

for some reason or another I had the hankering to follow the morning Stonehaven with a fair bowl of Hal o the Wynd. I wouldn't normally do this. I mean it's not like I was trying to mask the taste of a VA/Per or anything.

Note to self: have something more than a small bowl of ice cream and a bunch of strong coffee before attempting first thing in the morning 

(this thought occurred to self as said self staggers into the house)


----------



## Mad Hatter

Worked until 0330 this morning so when I finally managed to roll from the sack at noon I began my day with a bowl of Virginia Woods.:tu


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

GLP's Odyssey. Watching the sunrise.


----------



## EvanS

Hal o the Wynd - in pitch black


----------



## smokinmojo

DGT'd Stonehaven in a Peterson bulldog. (Could be my taste buds this morning but, this has to be one of the most pleasant tasting/memorable smokes I've had in months!)


----------



## EvanS

smokinmojo said:


> DGT'd Stonehaven in a Peterson bulldog. (Could be my taste buds this morning but, this has to be one of the most pleasant tasting/memorable smokes I've had in months!)


I have found that Stonehaven, especially DGT'd overnight, takes on a unique richness that I have yet to come close to with any other blend!
The sweet spot for me is to smoke about 1/4 bowl before bed and then finish the next morning.


----------



## EvanS

SG Chocolate Flake DGT'd from last night...with coffee of course.

C'mon peoples!! Wake up! Time to get crack-a-lackin' :cf


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

I've been up for a while... moving boxes. I'm smoking Penzance as we speak, though.


----------



## EvanS

SG Chocolate Flake again - delicious!!


----------



## Kayak_Rat

EvanS said:


> SG Chocolate Flake again - delicious!!


If I keep seeing this first thing in the morning, I am going to have to go out and buy a tin. It's all your fault Evan.


----------



## Big T

Kayak_Rat said:


> If I keep seeing this first thing in the morning, I am going to have to go out and buy a tin. It's all your fault Evan.


Yep, this has worked it's way into my regular morning rotation as well.


----------



## EvanS

Kayak_Rat said:


> If I keep seeing this first thing in the morning, I am going to have to go out and buy a tin. It's all your fault Evan.


Cool - always thought that I should take the credit for _something.:tu_


----------



## Mad Hatter

Started my day with SG Navy Flake


----------



## EvanS

finishing up a bowl of McC X10 Burley Ribbon (smokehouse!!!!)
Soft, mild, nutty and smooth with some cocoa around mid bowl giving wau to a little spice for the remainder - great morning smoke, for sure!!


----------



## Mad Hatter

A big wad of PS Champagne in a 217


----------



## EvanS

also had some Pipe World "Senator" (cquon!!!:tu) with mid-morning Mokapot injection.
Thanks Doyle, I think I've truly found a new aro. I like this a LOT


----------



## Cubatobaco

When I am smoking my pipe instead of cigars, I would have to say "Autumn Evening" by Cornell and Diehl. p


----------



## Mad Hatter

This morning at the lake I had the remainder of a bowlful of Dunhill early morning pipe


----------



## EvanS

when it's 82 degrees and 80% humidity at 0730 I find that a lighter tobac was in order...PW&W #191 fit the bill perfectly, blending with my Moka-brew and the aroma of mustard-crusted pork ribs smoking over hickory


----------



## TimB

Had a nice bowl of Mccranie's Red Ribbon in a Peterson racing green bulldog. a mighty fine smoke.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Scottish blend in a Big Ben


----------



## EvanS

McC Grand Oriental Katerini Classic (kjd2121:tu)

Very mild, and made me realize I don't have enough experience with Orientals to evaluate individual flavors other than hints of citrus (more orange)...but this has me all the more intrigued.

thanks Kevin!!


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

Dunhill's London Mixture


----------



## EvanS

2nd half of a bowl of Solani Aged Burley Flake....82 degrees at 0430 this morning


----------



## Big T

Finished off some Peterson's Sunset Breeze with morning coffee


----------



## smokehouse

77 degrees here at noon.  Having a bowl of Grey Havens. (EvanS)


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

Today I had a taste for something different. Consequently, I smoked a bowl of GLP's Robusto out of my SMS meerschaum.


----------



## EvanS

SG Chocolate Flake - gotta be my favorte with morning coffee


----------



## JRC

Packing up a bowl of MacBaren's dark twist to go with my coffee and book this morning. 

Jeremiah


----------



## EvanS

DGT'd McC Blackwoods Flake from last night...nice, dark, sweet


----------



## Bruce

Had a bowl of some old Red Rapperee in a Matzhold Pot.
Decent smoke.


----------



## EvanS

McC St James Woods in Tsuge Kaga


----------



## Mad Hatter

Some Golden Extra in an aromatic pipe I got second hand.


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

Around 8:30AM, 2007 Christmas Cheer in a Sasieni pipe.


----------



## EvanS

SG Chocolate Flake today


----------



## Mad Hatter

Scottish Blend


----------



## physiognomy

Just lit my first bowl of McC Anniversary '05... Sweet & smokey just as Root described p


----------



## Mad Hatter

I had a bowl of Frog Morton on the town


----------



## smokinmojo

Solani Aged Burley Flake. :tu


----------



## Big T

DGTing some SG Chocolate Flake to have with tomorrow morning's coffee...


----------



## IHT

i don't post in here, but if i had a pipe close by, i'd pack it and smoke whatever weas handy - i just need to kick back and relax.

i'm off to renew my drivers license. :tu


----------



## EvanS

IHT said:


> ...i don't post in here...


..............................:chk

....................:chk..........:chk

..............................:chk


----------



## smokehouse

IHT said:


> i don't post in here, but if i had a pipe close by, i'd pack it and smoke whatever weas handy - i just need to kick back and relax.
> 
> i'm off to renew my drivers license. :tu


I knew ya couldn't hold out forever. Hope the picture came out good. Mine have always sucked.

McClelland Burley X-10


----------



## Mad Hatter

EvanS said:


> ...
> ...........................:chk
> 
> ....................:chk..........:chk
> 
> ...................... ........:chk


Nice one Evan


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

It's already been a long, tiresome day. Notice that the tobacco that I've chosen to smoke thus far today have high nicotine concentrations:

2 bowls Dunhill's Nightcap
1 bowl Dunhill's London Mixture


----------



## Mad Hatter

Had an awesome bowl of McB Scottish in my freshly cleaned and sweetened Big Ben. It was great, all the way to the bottom


----------



## EvanS

just finished McC Blackwoods Flake from last night while roasting some coffee. I like ths stuff but found it really doesn't suit me as a morning smoke.


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

About to satisfy a lingering craving for D's MM 965. Here we go, my meer seems to be my driest pipe at the moment....


----------



## Arizona

This morning I was up before the sun and had my coffee brewed and enjoyed the first bowl of the day in my Ascorti New Dear. It was one of those GORGEOUS crisp mornings where you can sort of feel that Fall is near! The stars were dense and Mars was shining brightly in the east...


----------



## EvanS

way to go Arizona - I slept in today. Just finished a bowl of McC Tennessee Ribbon


----------



## Mad Hatter

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, had me a bowl of Sweet Rum Twist! T'was very pleasing


----------



## simmich

Just having coffee looking for inspiration on this thread...:tu


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

Bill Bailey's Balkan Blend.

This cool, spicy smoking mixture has imparted a positive, indelible impression on my tobacco-smoking palate. One of two tobaccos that I would rank as 4 stars (the other being Penzance, most Dunhills etc. being 3).


----------



## smokinmojo

Having a bowl of PS Cube Cut Burley. I may follow it with a bowl of MaC Baren Golden Extra.....Burley to rise, makes a man healthy, wealthy and wise.


----------



## EvanS

smokinmojo said:


> Having a bowl of PS Cube Cut Burley. I may follow it with a bowl of MaC Baren Golden Extra.....Burley to rise, makes a man healthy, wealthy and wise.


I love smokinmojo, he brilliant!!:tu

PW&W Nut Brown Burley this morning


----------



## EvanS

the last of the McC 900 Tennessee Ribbon this morning


----------



## Mad Hatter

A bowl of MacB Plumcake mixed with Sweet Rum Twist


----------



## Mad Hatter

:tpd:


.................and today PS French Vanilla


----------



## Big T

Mad Hatter said:


> :tpd:
> 
> .................and today PS French Vanilla


Looking forward to tryiing it. Had some McB's Vanilla Flake this moring, interested in comparing the to.....


----------



## Mad Hatter

Big T said:


> Looking forward to tryiing it. Had some McB's Vanilla Flake this moring, interested in comparing the to.....


Looking forward to that one too T. Got your stuff in the mail today and I was bored so I made my way to the closest tobacco shop, 80 miles away, and picked up a tin of MacB VA Flake along with some other replacement tins


----------



## smokinmojo

Had a bowl of Wessex Burley Slice in a Peterson bulldog. As much as I enjoy Solani ABF, and C&D SHF, I think this BS suits my tastes the best.


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

Presbyterian Mixture. Excellent stuff.


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

Early Morning Pipe, thanks to Tasso (Big T).


----------



## TexasOutlaw

965 in a savinelli full bent


----------



## Mad Hatter

American Psycho-Analyst said:


> Early Morning Pipe, thanks to Tasso (Big T).


I gotta thank Tasso too. I had Red Ribbon for breakfast.


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

IRC Balkan Supreme in a Sasieni 4 dot.


----------



## EvanS

SG Chocolate Flake


----------



## physiognomy

Just packed some McC Frog Morton OTB for my mid-morning smoke... p


----------



## Mad Hatter

EvanS said:


> SG Chocolate Flake


Ahhhhhhhhh! The return of Evan! Huh-huh-huh

Ok, for breakfast today I had a mix of Plumcake and SR Twist. I was thinking since this rope is so good and it has basically a straightforward tobacco flavor, it will be a good candidate to mix with just about anything. Right now I'm smoking some I chewed a few days ago and its still good. Sweetened up a bit and I'm not sure it lost much nicotene the two hours it spent in my mouth. Rope..... wow, who'd a thunk it?

p


----------



## Big T

Mad Hatter said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh! The return of Evan! Huh-huh-huh
> 
> Ok, for breakfast today I had a mix of Plumcake and SR Twist. I was thinking since this rope is so good and it has basically a straightforward tobacco flavor, it will be a good candidate to mix with just about anything. Right now I'm smoking some I chewed a few days ago and its still good. Sweetened up a bit and I'm not sure it lost much nicotene the two hours it spent in my mouth. Rope..... wow, who'd a thunk it?
> 
> p


Joe, I've got that SR Twist that you sent DGTing right now. Just waiting for my damn allergies/sinuses to settle down. Hopefully it will be tomorrow morning's smoke.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Big T said:


> Joe, I've got that SR Twist that you sent DGTing right now. Just waiting for my damn allergies/sinuses to settle down. Hopefully it will be tomorrow morning's smoke.


Yeah, hope you get to feeling better before this cool front sweeps in, unless of course its already got there. I had some of your escudo this morning too. Sure didn't let me down on that. Good stuff!

See ya Tasso


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

Mad Hatter said:


> Yeah, hope you get to feeling better before this cool front sweeps in, unless of course its already got there. I had some of your escudo this morning too. Sure didn't let me down on that. Good stuff!
> 
> See ya Tasso


It's pretty decent right now in Chicago. How could it not be with the Cubs 3 1/2 up on the Brewers?


----------



## Mad Hatter

American Psycho-Analyst said:


> It's pretty decent right now in Chicago. How could it not be with the Cubs 3 1/2 up on the Brewers?


Another Cubs fan? Yeah team!


----------



## olnumber7

Had a hearty breakfast and am now enjoying the first bowl from a brand new tin of Royal Cajun Special. The jury is still out on this one, but maybe I'll do a review after a few more trys.


----------



## EvanS

finished a bowl of Hal of the Wynd that I prepped and lit last night...very nice


----------



## EvanS

smokinmojo said:


> Had a bowl of Wessex Burley Slice in a Peterson bulldog. As much as I enjoy Solani ABF, and C&D SHF, I think this BS suits my tastes the best.


so you like the Wessex even better than the Solani?
sigh....guess I need to go crack that tin


----------



## Mad Hatter

MacBaren Scottish Mixture in a 126 blast


----------



## smokinmojo

EvanS said:


> so you like the Wessex even better than the Solani?
> sigh....guess I need to go crack that tin


The gap between Solani and Wessex is narrowing. When I opened the Wessex, it was the leader, hands down. Where the aroma in the Wessex is exactly what I'm looking for in a burley slice, the Solani is at least a touch smoother.

Damn it!

Ok, mark me down for some kinda burley slice for the first smoke today.


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

Been smoking IRC Balkan Supreme all day.


----------



## Big T

SG Chocolate Flakep


----------



## EvanS

Big T said:


> SG Chocolate Flakep


good stuff in the morning, huh?

Hal o the Wynd DGT'd from last night


----------



## Big T

EvanS said:


> good stuff in the morning, huh?
> 
> Hal o the Wynd DGT'd from last night


Yes it is. In fact, I just ordered some Gawith Hogarth Chocolate Flake to do a comparison...


----------



## olnumber7

I had some Christmas cheer 07 this morning ... really just because I couldn't stand to wait with that tin just looking at me. I need to let it dry out more before I make a final judgement, but even wet it was damn tasty.


----------



## physiognomy

olnumber7 said:


> I had some Christmas cheer 07 this morning ... I need to let it dry out more before I make a final judgement, but even wet it was damn tasty.


That is great to hear! I have a tin on the way that I bought on reputation & reading reviews of previous years blends. So far I haven't stumbled on anything about '07, so I appreciate your thoughts p


----------



## TimB

Big T said:


> Yes it is. In fact, I just ordered some Gawith Hogarth Chocolate Flake to do a comparison...


Well, if you like your chocolate with perfume you are in luck. I find the tiny bit of Latakia in the blend adds something wonderful to the smoke and softens up the VAs a bit. If GH left off the perfume they seem to add to everything this would be a fabulous blend, as it is I can only stand to smoke it every great once in a while (and in a cob, there is no way I'd put it in a briar)


----------



## bonggoy

Good morning pipers. I just finish a half a bowl of John Cotton mild 1 & 2 courtesy of JoeD. Really liking this vintage stuff. :tu


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

Bill Bailey's Balkan Blend....


----------



## TimB

Ramsgate in an IMP Meer. Even throrughly dired out, this blend is a bit hard to keep lit but it tastes excellent. For thouse of you who love stonehaven, you might want to give this a whirl.


----------



## EvanS

TimB said:


> Ramsgate in an IMP Meer. Even throrughly dired out, this blend is a bit hard to keep lit but it tastes excellent. For thouse of you who love stonehaven, you might want to give this a whirl.


Posting directly at me? Thanks Tim :tu Meaning to try this as well as Kingbridge

SG Chocolate Flake packed on top of about 1/4 bowl of DGT'd XX Black Rope.
Like chocolate/espresso flavored nicotine...in a good way


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

Better late than never. Bill Bailey's Balkan in a new Stanwell.


----------



## smokinmojo

PS Cube Cut Burley in a Custombuilt.p


----------



## TimB

EvanS said:


> Posting directly at me? Thanks Tim :tu Meaning to try this as well as Kingbridge
> 
> SG Chocolate Flake packed on top of about 1/4 bowl of DGT'd XX Black Rope.
> Like chocolate/espresso flavored nicotine...in a good way


Evan, PM me and I'll send you some


----------



## rehbas21

Astley's No. 2


----------



## Big T

Stuck on a boring conference call. As soon as I'm done I'll be trying out some newly aquired GH Bob's Chocolate Flake.


----------



## smokinmojo

Solani Aged Burley Flake


----------



## physiognomy

I have a bunch of grading to get done before class today... Some Frog Morton OTB is helping me get through it.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Christmas Cheer '06


----------



## Big T

Mad Hatter said:


> Christmas Cheer '06


I'm about to do the same Joe!


----------



## Mad Hatter

Big T said:


> I'm about to do the same Joe!


Its part of your stash I'm smoking buddy :tu


----------



## rehbas21

Had about half as bowl of Rattray Old Gowrie.


----------



## Big T

Some Stokkebye French Vanilla


----------



## Mad Hatter

Had a bowl of Bruce's 20 year old Plumcake in my P-lip. Nice.... still working on the flavor


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

My first smoke of the day... should I say it? BALKAN SOBRANIE!!!


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

Orlik-Dunhill 965 in a favorite cheapo briar.


----------



## EvanS

American Psycho-Analyst said:


> Orlik-Dunhill 965 in a favorite cheapo briar.


too bad ONLY 1 bowl can actually be first huh? p

Tavern's Thunder Road from last night - nummers:tu


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

EvanS said:


> too bad ONLY 1 bowl can actually be first huh? p


Tis indeed too bad. I try to smoke as often as is possible for a medical student. :tu


----------



## fordkustom

I start the day with a bowl as well. Since my wife has banned anything with latakia while i'm home i like my morning with a blend of burley, a touch of vanilla virginia and a good helping of latakia. on occasion i'll dip into a can of dunhill morning pipe.


----------



## TimB

Kendal Creme Flake in a Meer...


----------



## EvanS

TimB said:


> Kendal Creme Flake in a Meer...


thumbs up/down?
I just requested this from my NPS in the Newbie Sampler Trade - looking forward to it


----------



## TimB

EvanS said:


> thumbs up/down?
> I just requested this from my NPS in the Newbie Sampler Trade - looking forward to it


It is good, a little more nic than FVF or Best Brown and a slightly different texture (the tobacco itself and the smoke). The flavor is nice but very mild. All in all I think I prefer Sam's Flake, something about the Turkish in it really work for me.

Do make sure you dry it all the way out or it will tend to bite a bit.


----------



## wharfrathoss

MacBaren Golden Xtra w/Perique added (7/8 GE, 1/8 P)-asked my local guy to mix a VaPer for me, didn't find out till yesterday that GE is burley!-oh well, still a nice way to start the day


----------



## Mad Hatter

A bowl of Red Ribbon


----------



## EvanS

Mad Hatter said:


> A bowl of Red Ribbon


I wanna be like Joe

Me Too!!:tu


----------



## TimB

Not me, I just finished up a bowl of SG Best Brown in a Meer. (I have the day off)


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

Yenidje Highlander. The verdict: I think it's horrible! u


----------



## EvanS

TimB said:


> Not me, I just finished up a bowl of SG Best Brown in a Meer. (I have the day off)


I'm also off...well, I'm not working 

Moved over to Wessex Burley Slices for the rest of the morning:dr


----------



## Mad Hatter

SG Kendal Cream again


----------



## Big T

Some Peterson's Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Big T

Had some Escudo this morning p


----------



## EvanS

started my day with NO bowl - so if I crab at anyone, that's my excuse


----------



## JAK

Golden Lite, from Rich's Tobacco, very good in the morning.


----------



## physiognomy

'06 Christmas Cheer in my new Stanwell this morning p


----------



## olnumber7

Had a bowl of Royal Cajun Special in a Ben Wade. :tu


----------



## EvanS

Ramsgate baby!! Better than last night...goood coffee smoke


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

Yenidje Highlander in a Pete Cara. Giving this tobacco another chance to impress me before I give it all away.:tu


----------



## Mister Moo

Orliks Golden Sliced in a forum pipe. Nice. Love the forum pipe - practically perfect. p


----------



## dls

Grand Orientals Katerini Classic. Love this stuff!


----------



## JAK

Mac Baren Virginia # 1, not my favorite, but its not bad and I have a bunch of it.


----------



## Sawyer

GL Pease Odyssey


----------



## EvanS

C&D Briar Fox thanks to TimB - WOW I think I found a new favorite!!


----------



## TimB

Briar Fox is probably my favorite 'pure tobacco taste' smoke!

I had a bowl of Sam's Flake this am


----------



## JAK

More of my usual morning smoke, Rich's Golden Light in a Peterson Bulldog


----------



## fireman43

Lane 1Q with my coffee.


----------



## rehbas21

I know its a little late in the day but it's still my first smoke....some of Eric's Trout Stream. Hvaen't been at a pipe long enough to pick out any flavors but I do enjoy this blend.


----------



## EvanS

dragging ass after the wife's 30th class reunion last night. Decided to try Astley's #44. Nice citrus notes throughout


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

CAO's Old Ironsides. A latakia lover's dream.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

FVF in a 12 year old Savinelli, Roma Series. Probably the best $60 I have ever spent on a pipe, a true road warrior of a pipe.


----------



## EvanS

G&H Bob's Choc Flake DGT'd from last night.....uh, not the best idea I've ever had. Stick to smoking this fresh...thank you


----------



## Kayak_Rat

GL Pease Charing Cross.......seems to be a very tasty Balkan. Kinda mellow, but with complex undertones. Need to try this in more pipes.


----------



## Mad Hatter

SG Balkan Flake


----------



## rehbas21

Having a bowl of 07 CC, I didnt let it dry enough so Im thinking about dumping it. Ah another noobie mistake.


----------



## physiognomy

Trying my first bowl of MB Roll Cake this morning...


----------



## EvanS

two days in a row with no morning pipe make Evan crabby


----------



## smokehouse

EvanS said:


> two days in a row with no morning pipe make Evan crabby


Im sorry to hear that Evan. I had a bowl of Blackwoods Flake for ya.


----------



## fireman43

I remembered my pipe today, and am at work puffing on some MacB Vanilla Cream right now.


----------



## rehbas21

Having a bowl of Nightcap this morning.


----------



## Sawyer

Penzance to get me going on my day off. p


----------



## fireman43

Brought my stuff to work with me, so I'm going to fire up some Escudo in a few.


----------



## TimB

Kendal Creme Flake... The weather here is actually decent in Houston, a realtively cool, crisp morning so I stepped out for a bowl with a cup of Golden Yunnan tea. The pairing was remarkable.


----------



## Bruce

Had to go out and pick up dog $hit before mowing my lawn. So I fired up a bowl of Drucquers 805 in a bent Roush Pot.
Really digg'in this stuff....an excellent English blend!


----------



## mr.c

83 red flake here

think I'll smoke another :r


----------



## Nutiket_32

christmas cheer in a cob.


----------



## fireman43

Mac Baren HH Matured VA in the Boswell Doyle sent me.


----------



## Mad Hatter

G&H Sweet Rum Twist spiced with a little SG Black XX rope in a big bowl Danish freehand


----------



## EvanS

Mad Hatter said:


> G&H Sweet Rum Twist spiced with a little SG Black XX rope in a big bowl Danish freehand


Hey Joe - I am working on pressing out some liquied nic extract for ya...maybe that'll help :r

C&D Pirate Kake this morning - I'm back to looking into Lat blends after this (or maybe just sticking with this one). 8 months in a cracked tin has completely transformed this blend :tu


----------



## worr lord

Escudo in a cob


----------



## rehbas21

Had some Moonlight Water in a cob.


----------



## Mad Hatter

EvanS said:


> Hey Joe - I am working on pressing out some liquied nic extract for ya...maybe that'll help :r
> 
> C&D Pirate Kake this morning - I'm back to looking into Lat blends after this (or maybe just sticking with this one). 8 months in a cracked tin has completely transformed this blend :tu


Get a load o' this guy! Wocka, wocka, wocka.

Send it when you're done buddy. That can be my morning cup of tea


----------



## fireman43

Mac B Vanilla Cream in one of my basket pipes this morning at work.


----------



## solafid3

Mine is more like an early afternoon smoke and that today was Frog Morton.


----------



## Big T

Sherlock Holmes for me today....


----------



## DAFU

Small bowl of Bullseye flake was refreshing enough for a morning smoke.


----------



## Buckeye Jack

MacBaren's Vanilla Cream while I watched heroes . . .


----------



## Mad Hatter

SG Brown #4. Cheers Evan!


----------



## fireman43

Getting ready for some Early Morning Pipe.


----------



## EvanS

Dark Star in the trust Tinderbox stack


----------



## smokinmojo

Stonehaven in a Peterson bulldog.


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

It's late, but it's my first smoke: Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture in a Sasieni 4-dot cauldron.


----------



## aeroswat

I usually start and end my day with Bulleye Flake, for some reason I just like the taste of this


----------



## EvanS

DGT'd Ramsgate from last night


----------



## Mad Hatter

Sweet Rum Twist in a cob


----------



## aeroswat

Started off today ith Dunbar Burbar in a cob, this seems to have a lot of bite


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

DGT'd Westminster in the new Dunhill.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Brown Rope #4 followed by Kendal Cream before work this morning.


----------



## EvanS

again, DGT'd Ramsgate from yesterday


----------



## Mad Hatter

SG Balkan Flake DGT'd from last night


----------



## fireman43

Escudo in my Boswell at work with coffee right now.


----------



## olnumber7

Mclelland 5110 in a peterson. Goes great with coffee.


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

Elizabethan Mixture. Too bad this is no longer manufactured.


----------



## DAFU

fireman43 said:


> Escudo in my Boswell at work with coffee right now.


Sounds good! Glad I finally found my way over here, as I really never have enough time to enjoy a good cigar at work. Just getting home from fire training and ready to light up a bowl of _Russ Ouellettes'_ Anniversary Kake.


----------



## ToddziLLa

American Psycho-Analyst said:


> Elizabethan Mixture. Too bad this is no longer manufactured.


Agreed. Sad I only have one tin open. Nice and mild but very flavorful IMO. Good morning smoke.


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

If youre interested, a local B&M has about a dozen EM tins left (Durbar and Apertif are also available). Each are selling for $10.25 (I think, maybe its $10.75). If anyone wants any of the remaining stock, PM me and I'll ship it to you at cost.

EDIT: It's $10.95/tin.


----------



## aeroswat

MacBaren Burley London Blend in a cob


----------



## EvanS

Finishing off a big bowl of Esoterica Ramsgate


----------



## fireman43

McClelland #25 with the morning coffee.


----------



## RGD

Mac Baren Virginia Flake in my Tim West this morning with my coffee - 


Ron


----------



## rehbas21

Frog Morton Across the Pond in my Savinelli this morning.


----------



## dls

SG Chocolate flake, with some coffee. Great combo!


----------



## JAK

IHT's mystery tobacco in a 1/8 bent rusticated Peterson


----------



## olnumber7

Royal Cajun in my Tsuge


----------



## fireman43

Escudo in my Comoy's.


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

IRC Proper English


----------



## aeroswat

C & D Kajun Kake in a cob


----------



## DAFU

Stokkebyes' BulleEyeFlake in a cobb. 
Nice and sweet with some substance. I like the lightly cased VAs in Stokkebye flakes as they don't seem to burn too hot. I've heard the horror stories about McBarans blends and have stayed away so far. May have to give them a try though.


----------



## rehbas21

Had a bowl of Strikeforce this morning in a Kaywoodie.


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

Well, it's my second smoke of the day, but, because I'm so excited about it, I hafta post it: PW&W Nut Brown Burley. A very tasty change of pace from the stout English and Balkans that I typically smoke.


----------



## GAW

American Psycho-Analyst said:


> Well, it's my second smoke of the day, but, because I'm so excited about it, I hafta post it: PW&W Nut Brown Burley. A very tasty change of pace from the stout English and Balkans that I typically smoke.


Oh no - Josh I thought you were well on your way to becoming an English/Balkan purist.Next you will be smoking Sir Walter Raleigh or one of those Americanized English blends laced with Burley.:r The Nut Brown is *pretty - pretty* tasty though I must admit.


----------



## GAW

Just finished a bowl of McCrannie's Red Ribbon in the new GRC pipe.Can't seem to get enough of this - its the 1996 version which seems every bit as rich as the 1983 IMO.


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

GAW said:


> Oh no - Josh I thought you were well on your way to becoming an English/Balkan purist.Next you will be smoking Sir Walter Raleigh or one of those Americanized English blends laced with Burley.:r The Nut Brown is *pretty - pretty* tasty though I must admit.


I also ordered some of the 524 that you told me about (also ordered High Hat and #400). Saving it for later this afternoon.


----------



## GAW

American Psycho-Analyst said:


> I also ordered some of the 524 that you told me about (also ordered High Hat and #400). Saving it for later this afternoon.


Let us know what you think of the 524- have not tried High Hat or the 400. Getting ready to place an order with Carole soon.


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

Westminster in the Dunhill.


----------



## dls

McClelland's 5100. good stuff!


----------



## Mad Hatter

Brown Bogie with a bowl of SG Christmas '06 for a chaser


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

IRC Proper English. Not my favorite, but alas!, it's a sample so I must smoke it....


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Early morning Pipe

Gotta get some more bulk of this as my jar is getting empty.


----------



## physiognomy

Frog Morton in my Tsuge kaga this morning...


----------



## smokinmojo

Wessex Burley Slice in a cob.....p


----------



## Mad Hatter

A big bowl of Brown Bogie again this morning at the lake. Awesome sight with the fog hanginging about half tree-height, hanging on the water and the grassy slopes covered with frost. 'Tis becoming the season!


----------



## rehbas21

Had a bowl of Erics Trout Stream on the way to college.


----------



## aeroswat

Bowl of Penzance to start the day


----------



## EvanS

Trying some PW&W Balkan/English mixes this morning...High Hat and #78. I think they need to air out a bit more but the 78 was pretty tasty right off the bat


----------



## rehbas21

Having some Frog Morton to start my day.


----------



## Mister Moo

Some Haddos in a canadian, US Hwy 64 eastbound. Tangy.


----------



## aeroswat

Started out morning with 2 bowls of Bullseye Flake


----------



## Mad Hatter

SG St James Flake in a Stanwell 217 with a cup of tea while watching Washington Journal


----------



## Nutiket_32

PA in a grabow in the wind storm...took about 6 minutes to be completely burnt out.


----------



## Big T

My first bowl since Friday night. Had some Dunhill Elizabethan gifted by Josh (American Psycho-Analyst) in my Savinelli Autograph. :tu


----------



## replicant_argent

Same as the last few days. Bulk Kirsberry in my um.... pipe.
Trying to get the whole "proper packing prevents piss poor puffing" thing.


----------



## dls

C&D Autumn Evening in my self-carved monstrosity. That stuff goes great with the cool weather!!


----------



## Mad Hatter

Half a bowl of DGT'd G&H Balkan Mixture


----------



## rehbas21

Had some Across the Pond this morning, and some 5100 Bulk at lunch.


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

Phat bowl of BS in a Dunhill Cumberland.


----------



## EvanS

had another bowl of the McC '07 Xmas Cheer...had 3 bowls so far and I'm not getting it.


----------



## Big T

EvanS said:


> had another bowl of the McC '07 Xmas Cheer...had 3 bowls so far and I'm not getting it.


Yeah, I'm not sure if this one's ready for primetime yet. Maybe a few more months. '06 is smoking really nicely right now...


----------



## rehbas21

Had a bowl of Rattray Marlin Flake to start the day, a great blend IMO.


----------



## EvanS

Orlik Golden Slice


----------



## EvanS

Having a half bowl of Germain's Royal Jersey Perique DGT from last night...I'm awake now!!


----------



## Mad Hatter

G&H Balkan Mixture for me


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

think I will be trying some Cairo this fine am.


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

Balkan Sobranie


----------



## dayplanner

Lot's of Burly blends lately. Lot's of haunted bookshop and solani aged burley flake as of late. Not sure exactly why either, never been big on burly blends before.


----------



## groogs

I have been enjoying Dan's Blend from the Boswell's. I received a free ounce with a pipe I ordered last month, along with an once of Burley and an ounce of a light aromatic. Those Boswell's are good people.


----------



## rehbas21

Had about half a bowl of Christmas Cheer Im still trying to decide what I think about the blend before posting a review.


----------



## smokinmojo

Wessex Burley Slice in a Tsuge Kaga.:tu


----------



## EvanS

carbonbased_al said:


> Lot's of Burly blends lately. Lot's of haunted bookshop and solani aged burley flake as of late. Not sure exactly why either, never been big on burly blends before.


Must be that your palate is finally turning into a highly tuned flavor nuance detector....welcome to my world


----------



## Mister Moo

A coin of Luxury Bullseye in a poker, by golly. Very nice puff on the way to work. Bright sun; good leaf colors today.


----------



## rehbas21

Going to have some across the pond on my way to class.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

EvanS said:


> Must be that your palate is finally turning into a highly tuned flavor nuance detector....welcome to my world


Get me ma boots Ethel, it's getting deep quick.....

Balkan Sobranie in a Tsuge Billiard. Really wakes you up first thing in the morning.


----------



## EvanS

^^^^^^^^^
:r:r

The last bowl of a mystery Burley this morning


----------



## dayplanner

EvanS said:


> Must be that your palate is finally turning into a highly tuned flavor nuance detector....welcome to my world


Well actually, I started smoking burley blends once I got the ok from my doctor to smoke again. It was the only thing that tasted ok, my palete was effed up for awile. Everything sorta tasted like metal, but for some reason or another burley blends tasted good. Now they just kinda stuck with me, I like starting the day with a bowl of haunted bookshop. Need to buy more!:tu


----------



## Mad Hatter

EvanS said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> :r:r
> 
> The last bowl of a mystery Burley this morning


Uhhh, burleys suck Evan 

I began my day with G&H Sweet Rum Twist, followedd by a more tasty St James Flake


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

Uh... Balkan Sobranie... what else?


----------



## dls

Germains Royal Jersey Perique in my brand-spankin new peterson. Underrated tobacco, in an underrated pipe in my opinion.


----------



## ultramag

Started off w/ Davidoff Scottish Mixture in a Savinelli Deluxe this morning.


----------



## fireman43

Escudo...Bet ya didn't see that one coming. :r


----------



## LeafHog

CAO Patriot Flake in a cob on my way to the office. Don't know why, but I'm addicted to the stuff.


----------



## rehbas21

Old Gowrie


----------



## jgros001

Went with the JJ Fox Provost Mix again in a corncob and things went much better with only a few relights necessary.


----------



## EvanS

dls said:


> Germains Royal Jersey Perique in my brand-spankin new peterson. Underrated tobacco,


Agreed, and SO easy to pack/smoke!! :tu

Orlik Golden Sliced while running some errands


----------



## rehbas21

Had some Old Gowrie, and Frog Morton this morning.


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa

I popped the long stem (don't want to catch the beard on fire) in my Stanwell Hans Christian Andersen Smooth II and loaded a bowl of Rattray's Marlin Flake.

​
*Much Cheer*,

*Santa*


----------



## DAFU

_Bullseye_ in an old knocker at work!
Mixed it with a little Latkia blend and it was actually pretty good.


----------



## OldCode

Had some GL Pease Telegraph Hill in my Stanwell - First time trying it. I was very pleased. My wife even said the smell was "not that bad". Can't beat that.


----------



## IHT

OldCode said:


> Had some GL Pease Telegraph Hill in my Stanwell - First time trying it. I was very pleased. My wife even said the smell was "not that bad". Can't beat that.


yep, them va/pers can get good reactions. never smoke a heavy latakia blend by your woman... she'll demand you put it out or go outside and hose off.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Had a bowl of G&H SRT mixed with Kendal Cream Flake while washing trucks this morning. Still haven't managed to get in a second bowl yet.


----------



## JacksonCognac

Some Frog in a cob - at around 6:30 PM. Standard fare.


----------



## EvanS

Mad Hatter said:


> Had a bowl of G&H SRT mixed with Kendal Cream Flake while washing trucks this morning. Still haven't managed to get in a second bowl yet.


can't tell if this would improve SRT or ruin the KCF

Kendal Cream to start the morning today


----------



## olnumber7

Went with Penzance in a group 5 dunhill. Awesome.


----------



## Mad Hatter

EvanS said:


> can't tell if this would improve SRT or ruin the KCF
> 
> Kendal Cream to start the morning today


LOL Actually Evan, SRT is great for mixing with lots of tabaks I've tried. The reason I do it is to add flavor to the SRT so I can still get my nic and subtle flavor to go with it. Today I mixed in a few very fine slivers of the BIT (BRTT) you sent me and guess what it tasted like. I honestly don't know how to mix much less of it.


----------



## Mad Hatter

SG Chocolate Flake while doing laundry. Crappy weather moving into the area tomorrow, so today I have to squeeze in a little time to enjoy the season.


----------



## EvanS

McC 5100 that hasn't seen the light of day for about 1 year. I bought an lb of this on faith a year ago and have smoked about 4 oz that I had set aside...thinking "oh well, we'll see"

Well NOW I get it!!!


----------



## Big T

More McC's Anniversary for me today.p


----------



## EvanS

So far have had 2 bowls of McC Arcadia 221b Really starting to appreciate Latakia more and more again. Funny how tastes change...especially as one starts to exit noob territory and gets ones technique down.

Anyway, my enjoyment of the Arcadia recently is what prompted this ebay win


----------



## EvanS

3/4 bowl of PW&W #192 DGT'd from last night. Nice little spice to it after sitting a bit


----------



## Mad Hatter

SRT with Erinmore for breakfast on my way to work.


----------



## EvanS

DGT'd SG Kendal Cream Flake/Germain perique from last night. Tasty, tasty...but shoulda ate first {{wobble}}

spicy punch to this one!!


----------



## Mad Hatter

EvanS said:


> DGT'd SG Kendal Cream Flake/Germain perique from last night. Tasty, tasty...but shoulda ate first {{wobble}}
> 
> spicy punch to this one!!


You'd better just go back to the Prince Albert, Ev. I had SG Christmas '06


----------



## DAFU

Started the day with some MacBs Dark Twist....................:ss


----------



## Mad Hatter

Bracken Flake in my straight Rhodesian


----------



## EvanS

DGT'd GH & Co Kentucky Nougat from last night...great with coffee


----------



## EvanS

DGT'd SG Kendal Cream from last night...oh man gimme a towel


----------



## nimravus01

P.S. Luxury Navy Flake that paperairplane sent me.


----------



## rehbas21

Some 5100 on my way to "Driver Improvement Class"


----------



## nimravus01

rehbas21 said:


> Some 5100 on my way to "Driver Improvement Class"


:hnhaha! Just kidding, those classes aren't all that bad if the court makes you go. But I wouldn't go "just because."


----------



## EvanS

C&D Haunted Bookshop. Smoked this a year ago when I started out and didn't quite "get it". Improved technique and experience have made ALL the difference as this was one helluva fine smoke this morning.


----------



## OilMan

Had a house blend called 'Voodo Queen" cant quite place the taste, its something familliar though


----------



## replicant_argent

Peter Stokkebye Luxury bullseye in a Nording... First smoke in this pipe.


----------



## Texan in Mexico

Te Amo - Miniperfecto, I believe I have found a quality Mexican cigar!


----------



## EvanS

Texan in Mexico said:


> Te Amo - Miniperfecto, I believe I have found a quality Mexican cigar!


I could have shared some of JAK's Lord Nelson blend with you this morning. Anything to wash that cigar taste out of your mouth 

Lord Nelson....light, smooth Lat. More bowls need to be sampled but I like so far...thanks JAK:tu


----------



## JAK

Rich's Goldenlight


----------



## Mad Hatter

A big bowl of SRT in a new Nording to celebrate a day off work.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

some Irish Oak while I also am slackin' off of work today! 
OT, how come there is nothing on TV during the week?


----------



## jgros001

C/D Yorktown on the way to work today


----------



## EvanS

Rich's Lord Nelson - again, a nice light Lat, but I am sure I much prefer Balkan Supreme


----------



## Sawyer

DGT'd a bowl of Escudo in my forum pipe.


----------



## DAFU

Started off today with some Blacwoods Flake and Dark Twist.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Half a bowl of DGT'd Bracken Flake


----------



## EvanS

Briar Fox before and during the drive to work.


----------



## dls

Think it'll be a bowl of Katerini Classic in my Sav.


----------



## [email protected]

Its good to see people with pipes out there. I have a vast knowledge of Cigars, but alas my pipe tobacco experience is a bit lacking. For the record I am also a morning person. I love the morning fog/dew. The peacefulness of the dawn hours. I work 3rds so I get home just before dawn. perfect pipe/cigar time for me. The best time to relax esspecially after working all night.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Having some DGT'd Bracken Flake


----------



## JAK

Ashton Black Parrott. This is a great Va/Per. Today I didn't dry it long enough and it is a little bighty, but still good.


----------



## Mad Hatter

DGT'd Grey Havens. Now I'm going to have Grousemoor in a big Nording, just to see how they work together.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

Irish flake, gonna be a long day


----------



## DAFU

Started off with some BullsEye Flake and TB Sherlocks Choice.


----------



## mparker

C&D'S Sam's Blend


----------



## JRI

Mcclelland 5100...yum!


----------



## fireman43

Dunhill EMP. I am starting to come around in regards to Latakia and English blends. Probably will have something VA a bit later.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Briar Fox in a Stanny 126 with a glass of tea and a pack of fig newtons


----------



## Ultravox

I'm going with some Squadron Leader in a minute. I owe a lot to this blend aiding me keep my composure with late night essay writing.


----------



## ultramag

MacBaren Vanilla Cream in a Kay-Woodie Ruf-Tone.


----------



## Mad Hatter

G&H Black Cherry Twist


----------



## mparker

C&D Mississippi Mud. Wakes me up better than coffee.


----------



## EvanS

Germains Royal Jersey Perique 1st thing


----------



## dls

Tobacco Galleria Blue Note in a cob. Trying to finish off that altadis sampler I got a while back.


----------



## EvanS

dls said:


> Tobacco Galleria Blue Note in a cob. *Trying to finish off that altadis sampler* I got a while back.


David, is this a matter of personal pride, or are you actually liking this stuff?


----------



## smokehouse

dls said:


> Tobacco Galleria Blue Note in a cob. Trying to finish off that altadis sampler I got a while back.


I think I got some Half and Half if want something to wash your mouth out with when you are done with that sampler. 


EvanS said:


> David, is this a matter of personal pride, or are you actually liking this stuff?


:r


----------



## dls

EvanS said:


> David, is this a matter of personal pride, or are you actually liking this stuff?


If I like it will you all disown me??


----------



## Mad Hatter

smokehouse said:


> I think I got some Half and Half if want something to wash your mouth out with when you are done with that sampler.
> 
> :r


Half&Half to begin my day


----------



## EvanS

dls said:


> If I like it will you all disown me??


nah, you can like what you want. Far be it from me to judge. But I AM curious??


----------



## smokehouse

EvanS said:


> nah, you can like what you want. Far be it from me to judge. But *I AM curious??*


:tpd:


----------



## jgros001

First smoke was a bowl of H&H Sunjammer and followed it up with a bowl of Boswell's Christmas Cookie. Really enjoyed both of these blends. Courtesy of BlakeLockhart, thanks!


----------



## Mad Hatter

Frog Morton on the Bayou


----------



## dls

Esoterica Dorchester in my Peterson 80s. Goodness gracious this stuff is good!


----------



## EvanS

DGT'd Esoterica Dorchester from last night


----------



## Mad Hatter

MacBaren Scottish Blend


----------



## Infin1ty

Going to go with McClelland Blackwoods Flake. Trying the "Frank Method" of packing for the first time.


----------



## otto

SG Squadron Leader on the way to work, wish I had a longer ride


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

Stokkebye Luxury Flake, my first smoke in 7 days, sweet bliss


----------



## Big T

Haven't had a smoke in ages. Had some McClellands Annivesary and will have some GH Chocolate Flake for lunch.p


----------



## worr lord

Going to the doctor later today, and should be smoking by the weekend


----------



## Mad Hatter

Hope you get better soon Worrlord

I had Haddos Delight in my HCA


----------



## ultramag

FVF in a Winslow Crown


----------



## EvanS

GH Louisiana Flake in a Tsuge Kaga


----------



## EvanS

First thing this morning was some C&D Haunted Bookshop - keeper!!


----------



## rehbas21

Having a bowl of Balkan Sasieni this morning, first time trying this baccy, definitely wont be my last.


----------



## IHT

GH&Co Broken Scottish/Rum Cake (or something like that) - from Mad_Hatter.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

Irish Oak, Peterson


----------



## hollywood

Some St. James Flake courtesy of EvanS.:tu


----------



## Bruce

Bowl of Erinmore Flake in a Hedegaard Canadian on the way home from driving my son to the airport.


----------



## EvanS

GH Scotch Mixture from my SPS. A great Lat-light blend.


----------



## smokehouse

EvanS said:


> First thing this morning was some C&D Haunted Bookshop - keeper!!


Evan How do you like HB next to OJK and TF?

Haunted Bookshop


----------



## kheffelf

Had a bowl of Squadron Leader in a Boswell. Haven't had a morning smoke in forever.


----------



## DAFU

Trying some Epiphany and OJK back to back..............:tu


----------



## Joan

Loaded the wee chubby with what I had stashed in the Rolling Herf Shack for the drive to the office: Captain Black. Well hey, my buddy Dan gave me a huge can o the stuff, and it's a nice morning room (car?) note that reminds me of... breakfast! 

Spent too much time dithering last night about which pipe in which to sacrifice a first bowl of the Kendal Black XX, but now it's nicely packed Frank style in the estate Kirsten. It may be a lunch smoke if I can get away from all this for a few minutes. Mmmmm!


----------



## EvanS

smokehouse said:


> Evan How do you like HB next to OJK and TF?
> 
> Haunted Bookshop


well kevin, by TF I assume you mean Three Friars? I haven't tried TF yet. As for HB vs OJK I am a HUGE fan of HB. OJK is pretty good but it's almost too much...not too strong but maybe too much stuff in it. tends to get a sour taste sometimes for me. Don't get me wrong, I like OJK but more as a occasional smoke whereas HB is something I could look forward to anytime. It's nice and dry feeling with very distinct flavors within


----------



## ultramag

Butternut Burley in a Charatan


----------



## EvanS

PW&W #78...been sitting for a couple months. Didn't like it much at all before and now this morning it was a GREAT bowl...go figgur


----------



## Big T

My old morning stand-by: SG Chocolate Flake with coffee.


----------



## JAK

Rich's Old Fashioned 759. Great blend with syrian latakia.


----------



## EvanS

My first ever bowl of Rattray's Marlin Flake. I have a few more bowls to go to be sure but it really seems that Rattray's OG, HotW and MF are about all the straight VA I need


----------



## Mad Hatter

Escudo in el cheapo to begin a cold windy day.

p


----------



## ultramag

About a ½ a bowl of Haddo's DGT'ed from last night.


----------



## EvanS

Nice bowl of Solani Silver Flake started off this morning. For some reason I woke up at 0300 and simply felt like staying up


----------



## Mad Hatter

I started off my spring-like saturday morning with a bowl of Dunhill EMP/Nightcap.


----------



## EvanS

Started a nice bowl of GH Kendal Kentucky at about 0400 and nursed it off and on until I got to work at 0600. Somehow everything seemed to fit just right this morning


----------



## Mad Hatter

About 730, after walking down to the grocery store for breakfast, I fired up a bowl of Vintage Syrian. Today, it looks like spring is finally here


----------



## smokinmojo

I woke up with a sweet tooth. I mixed IRC Buttered Rum (I just cant do straight/aromatic black cav.) with PA and Old Red.

Pretty darned good! I'm on my second bowl.


----------



## BigKev77

Escudo, I can't get enough.


----------



## Mad Hatter

A big Pete full of Bracken Flake for breakfast this morning :tu


----------



## Kayak_Rat

A Savi Rhodesian full of Murrays Elizabethan Mix. This was pretty damn tasty. I may have to procure a can or two.


----------



## Bluegrass

Started my day off with "Mellow Moonshine" from Gatlin-Burlier.
It's pretty good. I've been impressed with the tobacco from this place. :tu


----------



## Big D KC

You guys are lucky!  I don't get to have a smoke till about 9:30pm usually at the earliest!


----------



## Quick_nick

LBF to help relax and study for a mid term, YAY.


----------



## TheTraveler

Rum and Maple from the local B&M. Nice sweet start to the day. p


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin

I only have time on the weekends to smoke a bowl. My truck has manual transmission, just to much hassle, But when I smoke a bowl in the AM, It's allways Dunhill Early Morning Pipe. It's always my first smoke after work as well. I've been stocking up on EMP bulk and tins. Getting harder to find. Don't think I've ever smoked the Murray's blends, But sure do like the stuff I can get. Who ever blends it.
Brian...p


----------



## nate560

hi all this morning its was a bowl of royal yacht but i mix it up depends on the day i also like night train in the morning or just about any time but thats me


----------



## hunter1127

GLP Robusto in Pete Aran 106


----------



## otto

I always seem to start with SG Chocolate Flake, great with coffee.


----------



## nate560

Mr Mojo Risin said:


> I only have time on the weekends to smoke a bowl. My truck has manual transmission, just to much hassle, But when I smoke a bowl in the AM, It's allways Dunhill Early Morning Pipe. It's always my first smoke after work as well. I've been stocking up on EMP bulk and tins. Getting harder to find. Don't think I've ever smoked the Murray's blends, But sure do like the stuff I can get. Who ever blends it.
> Brian...p


im with you on emp i also like it very much i can smoke it any time of the day *good smoking*


----------

